
Parser Combinators in Go - QAhell
https://medium.com/@armin.heller/using-parser-combinators-in-go-e63b3ad69c94
======
QAhell
There's a follow-up post explaining the problems of naive parser combinators
and how to work around them: [https://medium.com/@armin.heller/parser-
combinator-gotchas-2...](https://medium.com/@armin.heller/parser-combinator-
gotchas-2792deac4531) The source code is available on GitHub:
[https://github.com/QAhell/Parser-
Gombinators](https://github.com/QAhell/Parser-Gombinators)

